# Woman sits on toilet for two years; literally grows attached to the seat



## Chimpie (Mar 12, 2008)

I couldn't have made this up if I tried....



> WICHITA, Kan. - Authorities are considering charges in the bizarre case of a woman who sat on her boyfriend's toilet for two years -- so long that her body was stuck to the seat by the time the man finally called police.
> 
> It appeared the 35-year-old Ness City woman's skin had grown around the seat, said Ness County Sheriff Bryan Whipple. The woman initially refused emergency medical services but was finally convinced by responders and her boyfriend that she needed to be checked out at a hospital.
> 
> ...


----------



## LucidResq (Mar 12, 2008)

This is what I'm afraid of. I know that I'm going to run into ridiculous cases like this and how exactly am I going to prevent myself from bursting into hysterical laughter when I have to say something like... 

"Ma'am... because you've been sitting here for two years your skin has adhered to the toilet seat... we're just going to remove the seat and take you with it to the hospital"


----------



## Ops Paramedic (Mar 13, 2008)

It must have been a crap call!!!


----------



## Outbac1 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sometimes you can't help but chuckle. Then you have to get your game face on and do the call. Sooner or later you will get a call like that and some of them can be difficult to do with a straight face.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 13, 2008)

*Buns up!!*

One of the many strange and bizarre calls of EMS.......Stay tuned.....:wacko:


----------



## firetender (Mar 13, 2008)

Were I a medic still, had I been on that call and had access to a camera phone, I absolutely, positively would have not been able to resist.

I can't imagine a picture NOT having been taken and posted somewhere. It should be the cover-shot for a new textbook that I'll be writing entitled _*Handling the Bizarre!*_

We're talking about the wonders of the profession here, folks. How could you *not* appreciate the window this opens on the incredible depth and breadth of this life?


----------



## MedicPrincess (Mar 13, 2008)

LucidResq said:


> This is what I'm afraid of. I know that I'm going to run into ridiculous cases like this and how exactly am I going to prevent myself from bursting into hysterical laughter when I have to say something like...
> 
> "Ma'am... because you've been sitting here for two years your skin has adhered to the toilet seat... we're just going to remove the seat and take you with it to the hospital"


 
Professionalism.....trust me....when you need it most, you will dig deep and bring out every shred of professionalism you have.

Take this from the girl who has to try not to laugh just about every shift.

Lets see...there was the public assist call where the man forgot to turn off his adult feature film before calling for assistance for the LOL who knocked at his door.....

.....or the request to verify if the bones were human even though they had on underwear....

.....the 99yo retired Radiologist, possilby the first ever Radiologist, whose nurses call when he falls, and I swear that man NEVER has on clothes, but has a "thing" for the "pretty red head" that comes to pick him up....

....pretty much any naked old person call....

.....the F pt who was doing adult things with her BF and SWORE it was a seizure that started as this warm feeling and progressed until...well....she shook all over.....

OH....I can continue.....

Its all professionalism....You don't laugh in front of your patient....but its okay to pee your pants laughing when your back in the truck


----------



## Jon (Mar 14, 2008)

This is screwed up... and there has got to be a LOT more to come of this story.


----------

